# kindle paperwhite 2 not included.



## VariH2O (Dec 10, 2015)

Good day to all. There is in my book Kindle paperwhite 2 (model dp75sdi). One day will not load. When the Kindle turn on I see, I see a boy under the tree with the backlight on the book. I tried (and time) hold button for 30 seconds and do the hard-reset but this not help. When connected to a PC kindle is connected but can not throw to get information. Through fastbut connect also failed (if someone will give detailed instructions will be grateful). Disassembled book. The battery normally. I decided by rx / tx plug the book. Solder and connect. The putty run logs and stopped at login and password. Airconditioner is a script to create a password from the serial number, but entering the serial number, taken from the log to the script and use the password (with username root) says that the password is not correct.
In short, my problem is bypass the password. In carrying out the instructions listed below must enter the serial number and password can be obtained, but my serial number does not fit the "mask". There B000000000N, but I have just a set of symbols.

Actually, my goal is to get into the diagnostic mode and from there try to do anything. Everything is done according to the instructions http://www.xodustech.com/guides/kindle-paperwhite-demo-unlock. I do not rule out the possibility that the instruction is not for my book . If anyone have experience in this business, please help.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You might want to try asking questions on mobileread.com . . . they get much more into the nitty gritty of both hardware and software than we do here. 

Our general suggestion if something's not working right is to do a soft restart via the menu system if you can access it. If you can't or that doesn't work, do a HARD restart by holding the power button until it goes again -- which it sounds like you have done. If that doesn't work, we generally suggest contacting Kindle CS and see if they have other suggestions. Sometimes de-registering it, and then re-registering it fixes things. You can also reset it to factory conditions on your own, but we generally advise that you check with Kindle CS first because, of course, that will remove ALL your content and you might not want that.

We never recommend taking the thing apart as it will void your warranty.  Though if the warranty period is over and you want to play, that's up to you.  There have been folks here who have replaced the battery (newpower99) on a device that wouldn't charge/start but, again, these were out of warranty devices. AND, they didn't even turn on -- no picture or light whatsoever.


----------



## VariH2O (Dec 10, 2015)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You might want to try asking questions on mobileread.com . . . they get much more into the nitty gritty of both hardware and software than we do here.
> 
> Our general suggestion if something's not working right is to do a soft restart via the menu system if you can access it. If you can't or that doesn't work, do a HARD restart by holding the power button until it goes again -- which it sounds like you have done. If that doesn't work, we generally suggest contacting Kindle CS and see if they have other suggestions. Sometimes de-registering it, and then re-registering it fixes things. You can also reset it to factory conditions on your own, but we generally advise that you check with Kindle CS first because, of course, that will remove ALL your content and you might not want that.
> 
> We never recommend taking the thing apart as it will void your warranty.  Though if the warranty period is over and you want to play, that's up to you.  There have been folks here who have replaced the battery (newpower99) on a device that wouldn't charge/start but, again, these were out of warranty devices. AND, they didn't even turn on -- no picture or light whatsoever.


Thank you very much for your answer!! I'll try to ask a question on this site. The warranty has ended, but in the book it is necessary to fix . Since there is little skill in repairing try himself.


----------

